
Charles Stross Keynote at 34C3 on AI, corporations and how they affect democracy - hekfu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmIgJ64z6Y4
======
Tepix
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16032643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16032643)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16051337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16051337)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16056076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16056076)

~~~
hekfu
Thank you

------
hekfu
Transcript: [http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2018/01/dude-
you...](http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2018/01/dude-you-broke-
the-future.html)

